# Bunny needs a home



## mkilgore (Dec 23, 2009)

My sister does not want her rabbit any longer. And she has abandoned her and left her at our house. So the the rabbit, Gina needs a home. We are located in Springfield, OH which is between Columbus and Dayton, zipcode 45503

Thanks,

Michelle 

[email protected]

:bigtears:


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 23, 2009)

:mrsthumper::runningrabbit::mrsthumper::runningrabbit:


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 23, 2009)

:runningrabbit::runningrabbit::runningrabbit::runningrabbit:


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 23, 2009)

ray:Anyone?



:happyrabbit:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Michelle, you've posted this in the wrong section, I'll move it to 'Rescue Me'. In the meantime, do you have photos and a description of the rabbit? 

How old is she? Is she spayed? What breed? What color? Up ears or a lop-earred bunny? How much do you think she weighs? 

Also, I know you posted it in this thread, but can you put your location in your profile as well?

Thanks! And good luck to Gina. 


sas :expressionless


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

(and please be patient!)

PS: Glad to see you like our graphics!


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for responding and changing it to the correct thread. 

:wave:

She is around 5-7 lbs. Gray, Ears are straight up. She is around 2 to 3yrs old. i don't think she is spayed. I'm not sure.

Thanks so much,

Michelle


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 23, 2009)

Photos of GINA







:happyrabbit:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww, is that her in row of pics? Wotta cutie! :adorable:

Is she good with her litter box? Friendly? Shy? Is she used to being in a cage or is she free-run?

You can't keep her? 


sas :bunnyheart


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,:bunnydance:

She is good with her litter box. She is comfortable in her cage as well as roam free. She is shy around people she doesn't know. Unfortunately, we can't keep her.:sad:

Thanks so much for your response. I really appreciate it.



Michelle:wave:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 23, 2009)

She is beautiful. I am so close to you but I can't do it right now.Here is the Dayton Rabbit Org if you can't find a home. Maybe they can help you. 

http://daytonrabbit.org/

Good Luck finding her a home. ....April


Edit: Go under Shelters and thats the phone number to call. Their a no kill shelter


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 23, 2009)

shes so beautiful. good luck finding her a home...its to bad your sister just threw her out like that


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 27, 2009)

April

Thank you for your reply. I will look at the website,

Mcihelle:mrsthumper:


----------



## bunnylove817 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi! I live in Fairborn and my fiance is teacher in Springfield. I am looking for a female to be a friend for my bunny. I would be willing to take her if I could bring Midas over to visit to make sure they don't hate each other right off the bat! I just made my cage big enough for two rabbits, so it would be perfect! PM me if you like!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

That would be great Rebekah. She is a beautful bunny. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 30, 2009)

HI Bunnylove817,

I emailed you

Michelle


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*mkilgore wrote: *


> HI Bunnylove817,
> 
> I emailed you
> 
> Michelle


:yes:


----------



## bunnylove817 (Dec 30, 2009)

any idea on the breed?


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

IDK...looks like a mix breed. She's very pretty though.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 30, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a new girlfriend for Midas!


----------



## mkilgore (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know what breed she is. Sorry


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been trying to get ahold of you to come get gina.. but seems like you are unavailable. Let me know when I can come visit!


----------

